# xXx: RETURN OF XANDER CAGE debuts May 16th on 4K Ultra HD/Blu-ray/DVD and on Digital HD May 2nd



## Mike Edwards

> VIN DIESEL IS BACK IN ACTION IN THE MOST X-TREME AND
> X-HILARATING CHAPTER OF THE GLOBAL FRANCHISE
> 
> 
> 
> *xXx: RETURN OF XANDER CAGE
> *
> 
> 
> High-Octane Thrill Ride Debuts May 16, 2017 on 4K Ultra HD™ and Blu-ray™ Combo Packs
> 
> 
> 
> The Action Starts on Digital HD Two Weeks Early on May 2
> 
> 
> 
> HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Hailed as “a crazy, stunt-filled action spectacular” (Scott Mendelson, Forbes) and “a shot of pure adrenaline” (Joey Nolfi, Entertainment Weekly), xXx: RETURN OF XANDER CAGE x-plodes on 4K Ultra HD Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand May 16, 2017 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. X-cited fans can be the first to get it two weeks early on Digital HD May 2.
> 
> When a group of lethal mercenaries steal a hi-tech weapon that poses a global threat, the world needs superspy Xander Cage (Vin Diesel). Recruited back into action, Xander leads a team of death-defying adrenaline junkies on a mission to kick some , save the day, and look dope while doing it. Packed with some of the most mind-blowing stunts ever caught on film, xXx: RETURN OF XANDER CAGE features a powerhouse international cast including Donnie Yen (Rogue One: A Star Wars Story), Deepika Padukone, Kris Wu, Ruby Rose (John Wick: Chapter 2), Tony Jaa (Furious 7), Nina Dobrev (TV’s “The Vampire Diaries”), and Samuel L. Jackson (Kong: Skull Island).
> 
> The xXx: RETURN OF XANDER CAGE 4K Ultra HD and Blu-ray Combo Packs are loaded with over an hour of action-packed special features, including in-depth interviews with the all-star cast, plus a behind-the-scenes look at the film’s incredible stunts, locations and much more. The film also boasts a Dolby Atmos® soundtrack* remixed specifically for the home theater environment to place and move audio anywhere in the room, including overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXx: Return of Xander Cage Blu-ray Combo Pack
> 
> The xXx: RETURN OF XANDER CAGE Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English Dolby Atmos (Dolby TrueHD compatible), French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film as well as the following:
> 
> Blu-ray
> 
> · Feature film in high definition
> 
> · Bonus Content:
> 
> o Third Time’s the Charm: Xander Returns
> 
> o Rebels, Tyrants & Ghosts: The Cast
> 
> o Opening Pandora’s Box: On Location
> 
> o I Live for This Sh#t!: Stunts
> 
> o Gag Reel
> 
> DVD
> 
> Feature film in standard definition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXx: Return of Xander Cage 4K Ultra HD Combo Pack
> 
> Fans can enjoy the ultimate viewing experience with the 4K Ultra HD Combo Pack, which includes the Blu-ray detailed above, as well as an Ultra HD Disc presented in 4K Ultra HD with English Dolby Atmos (Dolby TrueHD compatible), French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description with English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The Combo Pack also includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXx: Return of Xander Cage Single-Disc DVD
> 
> The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the feature film in standard definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Dolby Atmos
> 
> Dolby Atmos delivers moving audio—sound that can be precisely placed and moved anywhere in three-dimensional space, including overhead. It brings entertainment alive all around the audience in a powerfully immersive and emotive experience. To learn more about Dolby Atmos, visit dolby.com/Atmos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXx: RETURN OF XANDER CAGE
> 
> Street Date: May 2, 2017 (Digital HD)
> 
> May 16, 2017 (4K Ultra HD, Blu-ray, DVD, and VOD)
> 
> U.S. Rating: PG-13 for extended sequences of gunplay and violent action, and for sexual material and language
> 
> Canadian Rating: 14A violence, language may offend


----------

